# 8x32x40 scope to much for a running deer shot ?



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

guys i have a 8x32x40 nikko side focus scope. i have it set up on my 308 cal. very nice scope. do you think at 8x power i will be able to get it on a running deer coming out of a windbrake ? i hate to have to spend another 300.00 for a 4 x16x50 scope for this gun. it seems that all my shots in ND are at running deer. thanks. marty


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

How long do you expect your shots to be?


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

WILL... I do some walking . i could very esaly jump a deer out of the wind break from 40 yards all the way out to 500 yards. it seems most of my shots are at running deer. marty


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

If you shoot with both eyes open you'll have a better chance at finding the animal in the scope. With that high of a power you'll have a lot of trouble initially finding it in the scope, especially at closer ranges.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

yep. i think your right. i better look into buying a 4 x 16 x 50 nikon or even a 4 x 12 x 44. thanks. marty


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I would get the 4-16, I like to have scopes with the largest difference in lense capabilities, but if I would only use the max zoom for sighting in my rifle. With that, even at 300 yards a 9 zoom is plenty for a deer (depending on shooter and caliber of course).


----------

